# Pictures from a proud new Mom



## sara (Aug 16, 2010)

Finally got some pics of Bert, have had him for five weeks and so far so good.
Bert enjoying his freedom before his outside pen is built.










Dont bother me Im eating!!




Tortoise box in the works.


----------



## Missy (Aug 16, 2010)

Bert is quite handsome  Nice box too


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2010)

Missy said:


> Bert is quite handsome  Nice box too



thank you! I am very proud of my handsome guy! The box is in the works. that pic shows the bark i had in it,but now i have a soil mix. he seems to like that, but i finally got my hands on some cypress mulch (pet co.). gonna get some plexiglass and cover half the box. 
So any and all suggestions are very helpful!


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 17, 2010)

either the pen is tiny or the thermometer is huge


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2010)

HarleyK said:


> either the pen is tiny or the thermometer is huge



ya, the thermometer is a little big, only one i had at the time. but like everythng else, its a work inprogress. gotta find a humidity reader/ thermometer thing next.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Aug 17, 2010)

Lovin the name! Does somebody enjoy sesame street? JK! 

Great pics to!


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2010)

jrcrist4 said:


> Lovin the name! Does somebody enjoy sesame street? JK!
> 
> Great pics to!
> thanks for the coment, but to be honest, i didnt think about sesame street till you mentioned it! he just kinda looked like a bert, guess if i ever get another, , well you know what his name will be


----------



## Candy (Aug 17, 2010)

Bert is so cute, but now you're going to have to look for an Ernie.  Can't wait to see his outdoor enclosure when you get it built.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2010)

Candy said:


> Bert is so cute, but now you're going to have to look for an Ernie.  Can't wait to see his outdoor enclosure when you get it built.


hopefully his outside pen will be done this weekend. winter will be here way too soon. then he will be house bound for awhile, but i have plans for a "play pen" for inside durring the winter months so he doesnt get cabin fever in his box. My husband thinks i am nuts.


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 18, 2010)

He looks awesome Sara!!! Your Tort table looks really nice as well!!! Good job!


----------



## terryo (Aug 18, 2010)

What a beautiful tort he is Sara. I love the markings on his head. I'm in the process of building a big vivarium now myself for Pio. He got so big during the summer. I am thinking about the plexiglass too. Can you post pictures when you are done with yours?


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2010)

LadyGreek said:


> He looks awesome Sara!!! Your Tort table looks really nice as well!!! Good job!


thank you for the compliments! I want to do the best for Bert, but there is so much to learn! But i have gotten alot of great advice and great support from folks on here. I think we'll be o.k.
going to put some plexiglass on half of his table to help keep in some humidity. otherwise i think the table is pretty much done. now all my husband has to do is get his outside pen done. preferably before the first snow fall!


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2010)

terryo said:


> What a beautiful tort he is Sara. I love the markings on his head. I'm in the process of building a big vivarium now myself for Pio. He got so big during the summer. I am thinking about the plexiglass too. Can you post pictures when you are done with yours?


you bet i will. my husband is going to make him a nice "bert house" so he will have a better hide. ( these little log things dont do much). i'll get them up soon as he is done


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

Bert is adorable! Thanks for sharing his beautiful pics


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 21, 2010)

Cool enclosure! Typically though, people don't set up basking lights for their redfoots, nor UVB. Keeping the enclosure more at a constant temp (such as 85 F) and having lots of hides and ground cover might better mimic the natural environment (rain forest). The walls don't look high enough to me. If the tort climbs on its hind legs, can it reach its arms to the top? If so, it could get out, especially if it climbs on that half log. Can you double the wall height by placing another vertical layer of boards? That way you can also increase the substrate depth to allow for some nestling into some moss or whatever. Good job on the tort table though--it looks awesome. Plan to go bigger soon though, especially if the tort isn't full grown, as that is already on the small size.


----------



## pebblelu (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice pictures and I really like the one thats says don't bother me i'm eating. 
Good job on the tort table.


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Cool enclosure! Typically though, people don't set up basking lights for their redfoots, nor UVB. Keeping the enclosure more at a constant temp (such as 85 F) and having lots of hides and ground cover might better mimic the natural environment (rain forest). The walls don't look high enough to me. If the tort climbs on its hind legs, can it reach its arms to the top? If so, it could get out, especially if it climbs on that half log. Can you double the wall height by placing another vertical layer of boards? That way you can also increase the substrate depth to allow for some nestling into some moss or whatever. Good job on the tort table though--it looks awesome. Plan to go bigger soon though, especially if the tort isn't full grown, as that is already on the small size.


very good to know. I had a few rocks in there but took them out. i was concerned he'd flip over while i was at work. but i will definately look into making it a bit deeper. he cant reach the top, yet. but i figure in another year he will. he barely fits into his log hide. and he does like to burrow. so i do need to add more substrate. finally located cypress mulch.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 21, 2010)

The cypress mulch should be really good. Sphagnum moss seems to be really popular with the redfoot owners especially. Getting the humidity up to that 80% level or so can be very tough even with the moist substrate, misting, and covering part of it. Flipping over isn't as much of a concern with larger torts unless they are trying to climb the walls, but yeah rocks like you had don't have any added value to the enclosure. River rocks are cool for the tort to walk on to keep their leg muscles strong or to put around water or food to keep it away from the substrate. You'd be surprised what a tort can do if there mind is set on it--even if it doesn't seem like he can reach yet, he might be able to, especially climbing on something. Also, just having the tort think he can get out will have him spend all his time trying to escape, and that isn't healthy. Should be pretty easy to double that height and it fixes two things. There are some really cool enclosures in the enclosure section here that are planted and very lush to give you some ideas. Those of us without green thumbs (like me) use fake plants. I like to shop at Michael's craft store with 40% off coupons from the newspaper or internet.


----------

